# /etc/portage/package.use como directorio (solucionado)

## canaac

Hola a tod@s!!!! Soy nuevo en gentoo, vengo de Debian, y aquí estoy peleándome con la configuración inicial del sistema. MI duda es la siguiente, cuando voy a instalar un paquete y necesito activar un ajuste USE para ese paquete, he visto que tengo que hacerlo mediante el archivo /etc/portage/package.use. Hasta aquí bien, pero el problema es que package.use es un directorio y no un archivo. En el handbook de gentoo indica que puede ser un directorio, pero o yo estoy muy ciego o no veo que expliquen como hacerlo cuando es un directorio. 

He intentado varias posibilidades creando los archivos en el directorio, pero no doy con la correcta.

Por ejemplo, si quiero instalar guake, necesito "python". Pues al final, después de varias intentonas, he tenido que tirar de USE="python" emerge x11-terms/guake.

Entiendo que lo correcto tendría que ser utilizando package.use, para posteriores actualizaciones. 

Podríais indicarme que directrices he de seguir para configurarlos en package.use como directorio???? 

(por la búsqueda no en conseguido encontrarlo y por san google tampoco, si es una obviedad o ya esta contestado por aquí lo siento).

Muchas gracias.Last edited by canaac on Mon Aug 17, 2015 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

Bienvenido canaac!!

Tiene dos caminos, o borrar el directorio y crear el archivo package.use, o simplemente editar un archivo ".use" en su interior. Pero para hacer algo más seguro puedes hacer lo siguiente. Corre la siguiente línas:

```
 emerge -a x11-terms/guake
```

Observa el detalle de "-a", te preguntara sobre cambios a realizar y tendrás que elegir por un "yes/no". Si elige "yes" se habilita una puerta para que el mismo portage edite los /etc/portage. Luego ejecuta "etc-update" para que los cambios se realicen, te dará varias opciones, yo elijo la "-5".

Creo que eso seria todo, luego entra a /etc/portage/package.use y en algún punto se habrá agregado la USE.

Intenta eso y nos cuentas.

Saludos

----------

## Fitap

Me ganaste de mano, iba a preguntar lo mismo.

En la wiki dice que puede ser un directorio o un archivo, pero no hay ejemplos de como se hace en archivos bajo el directorio package.use

```
Note

/etc/portage/package.use can either be a single file or a directory containing per-package files.
```

Nose que es per-package, y mirando en /etc/portage/package.use hay unos archivos que se me han creado y supongo que en ese directorio iran los per-package en texto plano con el nombre del paquete y dentro de el las dependencias requeridas.

Espero tambien que alguno nos tire una mano.

Saludos.

----------

## natrix

Un ejemplo, para el caso del quake intentaría esto:

Crearía un archivo llamado "quake.conf" dentro de /etc/portage/package.use con el siguiente contenido

```
# required by x11-terms/guake-0.5.2::gentoo

# required by x11-terms/guake (argument)

>=x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207:0 python
```

----------

## canaac

Muchisimas gracias natrix.... En cuanto llegue a casa probare los dos métodos, pero me ha surgido una duda con tu ultimo post, y es que si creamos el archivo manualmente ¿No debería ser guake.use en lugar de guake.conf? Y ya que estamos, ¿El nombre del archivo ha de seguir alguna regla o es indiferente (Igual solo se tiene en cuenta el contenido)?

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo, y en cuanto haga las pruebas (que aun me queda todo el día en el curro   :Sad:  ) pongo que tal me ha ido.

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Veamos el caso de natrix, yo lo solucionaria de la siguiente manera:

en una terminal  tecleariá  echo ">=x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207 python" > /etc/portage/package.use/vte

Es como lo vengo haciendo desde hace años.

A ver si me acuerdo de probar con "vte.conf".

----------

## opotonil

man portage (https://dev.gentoo.org/~zmedico/portage/doc/man/portage.5.html):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/portage/
> 
> Files in this directory including make.conf, repos.conf, and any file with a name that begins with "package." can be more than just a flat file. If it is a directory, then all the files in that directory will be sorted in ascending alphabetical order by file name and summed together as if it were a single file.
> ...

 

Entiendo que lo mismo se aplica para "/etc/portage/package.use/" y que el que no tenga extensión o la tenga y cual sea es indiferente (Pero nada mejor que probar).

Un saludo.

----------

## Fitap

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Me ganaste de mano, iba a preguntar lo mismo.
> 
> En la wiki dice que puede ser un directorio o un archivo, pero no hay ejemplos de como se hace en archivos bajo el directorio package.use
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Me quoteo yo solo, hoy mas distendido que ayer, entiendo que mi pregunta referida a que significa "per-package" es justamente eso:  per-package file -----> "por paquete"

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> man portage (https://dev.gentoo.org/~zmedico/portage/doc/man/portage.5.html):
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /etc/portage/
> ...

 

En mi directorio package.use, tengo pocos archivos sin extension, osea que no interesaria la extension como bien decis opotonil , si supongo que es importante que el nombre del archivo tiene que coincidir con el nombre del paquete.

----------

## canaac

Hola, muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Ayer decidí dar el paso definitivo a mi equipo "titular" (Estaba probando Gentoo en una maquina de pruebas que tengo) y tuve un problema técnico con el dual boot con windows (puto windows o torpe yo que no pude arreglarlo). La cuestión es que perdí la partición de windows y de momento he instalado Gentoo en la maquina en solitario (ya mirare de meterle windows después, ya que lo necesito). Esta mañana al salir deje compilando e instalando Xfce, así que este mediodía cuando llegue a casa hago las pruebas pertinentes y os cuento, asi se podrá cerrar el tema ya. 

Al final optaré por la creación manual de los archivos, a ver que tal. Os cuento al final del dia.

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.

----------

## canaac

Hola, probado. Tal como dije, he probado la creación manual de los archivos siguiendo las directrices de esteban_conde y ha funcionado perfecto.

La prueba la he hecho instalando el paquete www-client/firefox. Me solicitaba >=dev-lang/python-2.7.9-r1:2.7 sqlite y mediante:

echo ">=dev-lang/python-2.7.9-r1:2.7 sqlite" > /etc/portage/package.use/python

todo a ido como una seda.

Así que por mi parte tema zanjado. Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

llego tarde, se puede usar de las dos maneras, es cuestion de gustos.

Personalmente tengo todo en un mismo use, en un directorio, pero llamo al archivo a mi gusto.

Trate de migrar a los uses especificos, pero hay veces que te quedan use duplicadas en dos archivos, y cuando modificas uno, a veces, depende el orden en que los tome no te toma el cambio, y tenes que andar buscando donde esta el duplicado.

Seria lo mas ordenado, pero personalmente uso: lo que los paquetes me piden, al fondo de la lista, y lo que yo agrego/quito, en la parte superior de mi use.

Me resulta mas comodo.

tanto el package.use, el .keywords, el accept_keywords y demas pueden ser un directorio, es cuestion de gustos

----------

